# They didn't stay babies long!



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, they are 5 weeks and 5 day's old. This morning one of my rooster's was trying out his crowing ability. Too Funny!!! You just have to love them!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Did they ever grow up fast! I was so sad when Lilah laid her first egg before I got home and just the fact that she had entered the land of big girl - I about cried! My baby wasn't a baby anymore. Boo! Her persistance to come inside to lay her egg in the dog bed made me smile though. She did that for the first couple weeks of laying. It was too cute!


----------

